# How many diamond hands are on gbatemp?



## Chary (Jan 31, 2021)

With all the GameStop madness, I’m curious to see just how many people here got in on the rocket to the moon. How many here bought in, and how many diamond hands are waiting for Monday?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 31, 2021)

I  wanna get in, but don't know how to get started with crypto.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

If I can get one share and make something decent, I will.


----------



## matpower (Jan 31, 2021)

Not sure if it will beat the 470 USD peak, IMO Monday will disappoint.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 31, 2021)

i told me dad to invest 1 dollar and you know what he did

he did it. 

i'm 5 dollars richer now, just kidding i don't even know what's going to happen

i'm like:


Jayro said:


> I  wanna get in, but don't know how to get started with crypto.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

What if diamonds really are forever?


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm holding because I like the stock. How many other people here are going to use their earnings to buy a Tesla Cybertruck when they become old enough to drive?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 31, 2021)

If this kinda stuff was as easy as, like... buy something when low and sell when high like in a few games I've played, then I'd prolly be filthy rich atm.
But I'm at a complete loss when it comes to anything irl related.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have $1 on, but I'm told by TOP MEN that $1 x infinity is still infinity 

I tried to buy $10 more but robbinghood stopped allowing users to buy fractional shares ;O;


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 31, 2021)

Right here


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

we're in this, and we're holding the line! I just like the stock!


----------



## Cius (Jan 31, 2021)

diamond hands from Canada checking in. Not just holding buying any kind of dips that come monday. The more we buy and hold the more they fold. This is not financial advice, I am just an ape and I like the stock


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 31, 2021)

Count me in!


----------



## GBADWB (Jan 31, 2021)

I own one stock, even if it fails, all I want is to say F**k the 1%. It doesn't matter if your left or right, domestic or international, the 99% can agree that the 1% can suck it.

(if it goes out well, its all going into my future pc funds I have on the side. May decide to change my plan on getting a 3060ti to something better if it skyrockets)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2021)

Can't stop.
Won't stop.
GameStop.

Waiting for a nice, juicy dip so I can increase my gainz. One grand of $GME is good, but you know what's even better? Two grand of $GME.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 31, 2021)

Buy high, sell low, losers


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

Sh!t, I'm still looking to sell my Blockbuster stocks....


----------



## socialbacon (Jan 31, 2021)

*Waves in autist*


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 31, 2021)

If it drops tomorrow, I will buy the dip and hold.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2021)

I know of iron head and steel leg


Diamond hands is a new one.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Feb 1, 2021)

Cius said:


> diamond hands from Canada checking in. Not just holding buying any kind of dips that come monday. The more we buy and hold the more they fold. This is not financial advice, I am just an ape and I like the stock


Haha nice someone who knows the motto! Keep those diamond hands as we hold!



FAST6191 said:


> I know of iron head and steel leg
> 
> 
> Diamond hands is a new one.



And paper hands, because the people sell them and let them through their hands like paper instead of holding like diamonds would!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

How long until gbatemp goes to the wall street?
We have over 450000 members.
Facebook did it, we can too.


----------



## SirChang (Feb 1, 2021)

Hodling on XRP since November. Bought a view bags around 0.20 and I'm hodling xlm too. 
This week will be interesting for XRP and XLM. 
Buckle up, we are going to the moon. I'm def. hodling strong.


----------



## HellaJvke (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Can't stop.
> Won't stop.
> GameStop.
> 
> ...


woohoo!

i made a pretty penny off crypto, but nothing enough to pay my way through University
Got a PS5 recently tho, so staying occupied. This Gamestop stuff GMH fives me hope tbh
maybe us sqeebz have more power than we realize

!keyboard warriors assemble!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2021)

HellaJvke said:


> woohoo!
> 
> i made a pretty penny off crypto, but nothing enough to pay my way through University
> Got a PS5 recently tho, so staying occupied. This Gamestop stuff GMH fives me hope tbh
> ...


We've always had the power to invest in stocks, it's just that the gross majority of people don't take advantage of that, or they're too afraid of the risk, or they just don't want to learn. It's a great wealth-building tool, I think everyone should participate in the stock market to some extent. It's not just an investment in companies that you believe in and wish to support, it's an investment in your own financial future. Not necessarily talking about GameSpot, that's obviously an inflated bubble that will eventually burst, but investing money in companies you stand behind is the whole point of the system - it gives them capital to grow and it gives you the prospect of future profit if you made the tight call.


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> If this kinda stuff was as easy as, like... buy something when low and sell when high like in a few games I've played, then I'd prolly be filthy rich atm.
> But I'm at a complete loss when it comes to anything irl related.



Mostly reading the trends and doing a ton of research on the individual stocks tends to help (along subscribing to different subreddits like RobinHoodPennyStocks etc., and doing the research into the aforementioned stocks in the post)

I'm currently walking up my free stock(s) through RH, started at $20 total earned from them and have grown it to $55 atm, next big leap is going to be $150. Of course I've been riding a few of the trendwaves too.


----------



## HitchensRIP (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Can't stop.
> Won't stop.
> GameStop.
> 
> ...


The seven chaos stocks


----------

